# [SOLVED] mplayer krzaki na obrazie (czerw. i nieb. kropy)

## yemu

witam

problem w zasadzie jak w temacie, podczas odtwarzania w mplayerze na filmie wyskakuja niebieskie i czerwone kropki, pojawiaja sie one w roznych miejscach losowo i zaraz znikaja. widac je zwlaszcza na czarnym tle. wyglada to jak kolorowy szum latajacy po calym ekranie.

tak to wyglada

problem pojawia sie zarowno w avi (xvid,divx4) jak i mpegach, nie zauwazylem go natomiast w filmach w *.rmvb (jakies kodeki realmedia).

bede wdzieczny za pomoc

y

UPDATE: w xine dzieje sie to samo...teraz to juz kompletnie nie mam pojecia..czy xine i mplayer uzywaja tych samych kodekow?

----------

## karol

A nie jest to wina "jakości" odtwarzanego pliku,filmu ?

Sprawdź czy u innych jest podobna sytuacja z tym plikiem...

----------

## C1REX

Ja kiedyś miałem podobny problem na windowsie, po zainstalowaniu kodeków chyba od xvid. Mimo, że były to konkretne do xvid, to kropy były niemal w każdego rodzaju odtwarzanym pliku. 

Może Twój problem jest podobny?

----------

## yemu

 *karol wrote:*   

> A nie jest to wina "jakości" odtwarzanego pliku,filmu ?

 

niestety nie jest to kwestia jakosci, dzieje sie tak zarowno na filmach z niskim jak i wysokim bitratem  :Sad: 

----------

## kuku

spróbuj zmienić karte graficzną na inną

ja miałem kiedyś rive128 i miałem takie kropy na teksturach w grach (w windowsie było normalnie)

i była to wina karty

----------

## yemu

 *kuku wrote:*   

> spróbuj zmienić karte graficzną na inną

 

nie za bardzo wchodzi to w gre (water cooling - za duzo rozbierania  :Smile: 

karta to gf FX5600 i jest w zasadzie nowa (4miesiace). 

sprawdze jeszcze czy kropy sa tez w windows, zeby wykluczyc kwestie karty.

----------

## yemu

 *yemu wrote:*   

>  *kuku wrote:*   spróbuj zmienić karte graficzną na inną 
> 
> nie za bardzo wchodzi to w gre (water cooling - za duzo rozbierania 
> 
> karta to gf FX5600 i jest w zasadzie nowa (4miesiace). 
> ...

 

kropy nie sa wina karty na 100%. jest to jakis problem z kodekami. przy przekodowywaniu obrazu nagranego w mythtv do innego formatu, kropy wchodza w obraz "na stale". pojawiaja sie podczas odtwarzania przekonwertowanego filmu na innym komputerze pod windowsami. czy ktos sie spotkal z podobnym problemem?

pozdrawiam

----------

## YANOUSHek

Jakiego używasz sterownika w mplayerze? Może tutaj leży problem?

----------

## yemu

 *YANOUSHek wrote:*   

> Jakiego używasz sterownika w mplayerze? Może tutaj leży problem?

 

tak jak pisalem juz wczesniej to niestety nie jest wina sterownika - objawy sa takie same na xv i x11

poza tym fakt, ze kropy pojawiaja sie na innym komputerze po przekodowaniu wskazuje, ze to problem z transcode albo z ffmpeg (tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje)

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Miewam podobne jazdy z Noatun i Kaffeine. Bywa, że obraz migocze, lub po ekranie latają jasne pasy. A na górze ekranu, czasem np. po powiadomieniu kadu, pojawiają się zamarźnięte czarno-białe klatki. Myślę, że to wina kodeków (zauważalne różnice w działaniu pojawiają się po reemerge'ach) a nie sprzętu, czy playerów.

----------

## yemu

w pelni sie zgadzam, ze to nie sprzet. moje podejrzenia kieruje na 99% w strone ffmpeg'a a konkretniej biblioteki libavcodec.

niestety downgrade do ffmpeg 0.4.8 nie pomaga, kropy nadal są, a ja jestem w kropce ;-(

----------

## yemu

jak to w zyciu bywa, oskarzenia byly calkiem bezpodstawne. winowajca okazala sie: jedna z kosci ramu. niestety byla czesciowo padnieta i powodowala takie to dziwne objawy. po wyjeciu obraz jest brzytew!

dzieki wszystkim za sugestie

y

----------

## buzzer

Dorzucę jeszcze - taki sam efekt miałem przy zbyt słabym i starym już zasilaczu. Gentoo śmigał bez większych problemów (oprócz tych właśnie kolorowych kropek w mplayerze), winda zwieszała się na twardo po kilku minutach od odpalenia.

Sprawdziłem wszystko i sprawę załatwiła zmiana zasilacza  :Smile: 

----------

## yemu

troche mnie martwi twoja uwaga odnosnie zasilacza, bo juz od dluzszego czasu kieruje swoje podejrzenia w jego kierunku. a wlasnie dzisiaj zaobserwowalem ze nie jest moze tak w 100% dobrze - w mythtv podczas ogladania tv male krzaki sie pojawiaja. odtwarzanie wideo np w mplayerze jest ok.

no coz warto bedzie wymienic zasilacz...

y

----------

## buzzer

Kolejny przykład na to jak ważny jest zasilacz miałem u siebie w pracy, kiedy wymieniono na routerze opartym na Xeonie najpierw kości pamięci (nic to nie dało - maszyna dalej wyrzucała w logach info o problemach ze sprzętem i zwieszała się po kilku dniach pracy), a następnie zasilacz - i problemy ustały.

Jeżeli Twój zasilacz ma ok 2 lata  - nie zastanawiaj się.

----------

## yemu

zasilacz ma ponad 4... i raczej nie pracuje/owal na malym obciazeniu (mimo ze to niby 400W ale jakiejs badziewnej firmy - kupiony za ok 100 z tego co pamietam), 3 dyski + dvd + 5 lub 6 kart pci i 2 lub 3 kosci pamieci, na dodatek to komp z athlonem 2500XP-M puszczonym na 2,2GHz  :Smile: 

ale wysuplac 400 paki na zasilacz tez nie jest latwo, chociaz moze z drugiej strony okazaloby sie ze pamięć jest dobra, wtedy bym zaoszczędził na niej

pozdr

y

----------

